# LulzSec hackt FBI-Liaison und Sicherheitsunternehmen



## Newsfeed (4 Juni 2011)

Gestern hackte LuzSec einen Webserver der Sicherheitsorganisation InfraGard. Dabei fielen ihnen vertrauliche Daten eines Botnet-Analysezentrums in die Hände. Zusätzlich wollen die Hacker Informationen über einen Hackerangriff gegen Lybien erbeutet haben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

